# موقف المسيحية من الشماتة و السخرية ؟؟!!



## thunder (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*ما هو موقف كلمة الله من الشماتة و السخرية ؟؟





* *




 كلمة الله واضحة جداً ،  و تقول لا تشمتوا بعدوكم إذا سقط* *
 ( أمثال 24: 17-18 )* *
 17  لا تفرح بسقوط عدوك ولا يبتهج قلبك اذا عثر.* *
 18  لئلا يرى الرب ويسوء ذلك في عينيه فيرد عنه غضبه.* *
 19  لا تغر من الاشرار ولا تحسد الاثمة.* *
 20  لانه لا يكون ثواب للاشرار.سراج الاثمة ينطفئ* *

  و لا تشمتوا بالناس البسطاء و السذّج و المساكين و الفقراء  ، لأن كلمة الله فتقول
 
مزمور 40* *
 1 طوبى للذي ينظر الى المسكين.في يوم الشر ينجيه الرب* * ويحييه.يغتبط في الارض ولا يسلمه الى مرام اعدائه

  فالمكافأة ان الرب لن يسلمه لمرام اعدائه* *

  و السيد المسيح قال : « كل ما تريدون أن يفعل الناس بكم ، افعلوا أنتم أيضاً هكذا بهم»* *

هل لو كنت بموضع ضعف تحب أن يشمت بك الناس و يسخروا منك !!* *
 و تأكد أنك لو كنت تتبع تعاليم الرب ، فالرب لن يترك من يشمت بك و لكن لا تنتقم لنفسك* *

  بل اترك الرب يعمل لانه كلمة الله تقول في رسالة رومية :* *

  رومية 12:19  * *« لا تنتقموا لانفسكم ايها الاحباء بل اعطوا مكانا للغضب.لانه مكتوب لي النقمة انا اجازي يقول الرب »

  « حقكم المشروع ان تغضبوا و  تدافعوا عن أنفسكم و لكن لا تنتقموا بصورة حاقدة  و كيدية ، لأن الله هو من  سيأخذ حقكم و كونوا على ثقة بهذا الأمر»* *


 و السؤال الذي يطره نفسه الآن هو ، كيف نتعامل مع أعدائنا :**

 الإنجيل يقول أنه ينبغي أن  نتعامل مع أعدائنا ( إن وجدوا ) باحترام **
 ( متى 5: 25) **

« **كن مراضياً لخصمك سريعا ما دمت معه في الطريق.لئلا يسلمك الخصم الى القاضي ويسلمك القاضي الى الشرطي فتُلقى في السجن » .

 و الإنجيل يؤكد في رسالة رومية أن نسالم الناس قدر الإمكان :* *

 17  لا تجازوا احدا عن شر بشر.معتنين بامور حسنة قدام جميع الناس* *
 18  ان كان ممكنا فحسب طاقتكم سالموا جميع الناس* *
 19  لا تنتقموا لانفسكم ايها الاحباء بل اعطوا مكانا للغضب.لانه مكتوب لي النقمة أنا أجازي يقول الرب.* *
 20  فان جاع عدوك فاطعمه.وان عطش فاسقه.لانك ان فعلت هذا تجمع جمر نار على راسه* *

  ما معنى "تجمع جمر نار على رأسه" في رومية 12: 20 حول معاملة العدو؟* *

 كلمة الله تقول : **« فإن جاع عدوك فأطعمه.وإن عطش فاسقه ، لأنّك إن فعلت هذا تجمع جمر نار على رأسه » 

 .بمعنى أن تواجه عداوته باللطف, وحقده بفعل من أفعال المحبة, وخداعه بالاستقامة.**

 وعدنا الله بالحماية من يد العدو (مزمور 18: 48) يقول:* *

« * *منجيّ من أعدائي.رافعي أيضا ، فوق القائمين عليّ.من الرجل الظالم تنقذني  »

 و دائماً نذكر صلاة داود النبي بالمزمور 30  :* *

 1 أعظمك يا رب لانك نشلتني ولم تشمت بي اعدائي * *
  2  يا رب الهي استغثت بك فشفيتني* *
 3  يا رب أصعدت من الهاوية نفسي احييتني من بين الهابطين في الجب.**

و شعب الله يقول : آمــيـــن* *

 ..*​


----------



## kalimooo (4 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع  جميل  

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## thunder (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*مشكور لمرورك

..
*


----------



## Nemo (5 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا 
ميرسى على مجهودك الرائع الرب يباركك


----------



## اليعازر (5 ديسمبر 2010)

> 20 *فان جاع عدوك فاطعمه.وان عطش فاسقه.لانك ان فعلت هذا تجمع جمر نار على راسه*




*عظيم أنت يا رب
​*

*شكرا أخي على الموضوع الجميل*


----------



## thunder (6 ديسمبر 2010)

اليعازر قال:


> *عظيم أنت يا رب
> ​*
> 
> 
> *شكرا أخي على الموضوع الجميل*




معك حق

كلام روحاني رائع من اله رائع

..


----------



## H263786 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

كلماتك رائعة جداً 

هناك من يعلم بي ويشمت بكلام
ليس جميل لكن لا أهتم بل أبتسم لهم دوماً

وأيضاً عند الحاجة أساعدهم 
هذه هي قمة السعاده

لذلك كل من يحاول يشمت فيك ابتسم له 
وستراه بعد فترة يسألك ما بالك كل ما أشتمك تبتسم
 ويعتذر لك ثم نعرفه بالطريق الصحيح


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 ديسمبر 2010)

{{  لا تفرح بسقوط عدوك ولا يبتهج قلبك اذا عثر.  }}

ألف شكر أخى الحبيب على هذه اللمحة الرائعة من الأخلاقيات السامية التى يعلمها الإله الحقيقى لشعبه
 وعن أضرار وعقوبات السخرية - وهى من الإستهزاء - مكتوب : المستهزئ يطلب الحكمة ولا يجدها


----------

